# Vettel takes delivery of Infiniti



## WHIZZER

n the eve of his 26th birthday, Infiniti's Director of Performance Sebastian Vettel took delivery of his new company car: an Infiniti FX Vettel Edition.










The limited edition performance SUV, developed with direct input from the triple Formula One World Champion and number 001 of just 150 made, was delivered to his home in Switzerland.

The FX Vettel Edition is the most powerful model in the Infiniti line-up and made its debut at the 2012 Goodwood Festival of Speed, driven up the venue's famous hill by Vettel himself. The project marked the start of Sebastian Vettel's increasing involvement in the development of Infiniti road cars which led to the appointment of him as the premium brand's Director of Performance in April 2013.

His role has since included multiple development and comparative test drives as well as participation in engineering briefings with Infiniti teams around the world. This include direct driving input into the steering and braking performance of the all-new Infiniti Q50 premium sports saloon.

The Infiniti FX Vettel Edition is on sale across Western Europe, the Middle East and Russia.

"I'm proud to now own the Infiniti that I helped design. It has great performance, responsive handling and fits my daily life perfectly. The FX Vettel Edition is great fun to drive and I like that it is totally unique, I am sure many other Infiniti owners will feel the same way," said Vettel.


----------



## Scottien

I'd be pretty pissed off if I got given an Infiniti as a company car and I'm not at F1 driver...


----------



## Exotica

He is probably thinking I can't say no. He will sell it as soon as he leaves the team.


----------



## Adrian Convery

He also has an SL 65 Black that he won for the Abu Dhabi GP and a VW bus to hold his s**t and a fiat 500. 

Odd collection for an F1 driver.


----------



## danwel

Just imagine him sitting with the likes of button and Massa discussing company cars.....FAIL LOL


----------



## Grommit

That looks an absolute beast


----------



## majcas84

Marketing stunt by any chance??

....or maybe a 26 year old multi-millionaire formula one driver really would choose to drive a dumpy looking Nissan SUV?


----------



## Waylander-A4

Exotica said:


> He is probably thinking I can't say no. He will sell it as soon as he leaves the team.


He will move to Ferrari much better company motors.

and a free fiat for the girlfriend :lol:


----------



## Waylander-A4

Exotica said:


> He is probably thinking I can't say no. He will sell it as soon as he leaves the team.


Ferrari company cars are a bit better and a free Fiat for the Mrs :lol:


----------



## Kerr

Just think of the embarrassment when that dumpy Nissan absolutely slaughters your car and disappears into the distance. 

Company cars are usually given to raise the profile of the brand. 

Given some of the awful ones other drivers have been given, I guess a 5.0 V8 £100k+ car isn't actually the worst.


----------

